# what kind of P do I have??



## painter (May 14, 2006)

what kind is it?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like s.rhombeus or s.sanchezi


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont get it...they all look so similar to me


----------



## painter (May 14, 2006)

I was told it was a black rhom but the older it gets....7months now the redder it looks, I was starting to think it was a red belly?

Ray


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

definatly not a rhom


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

definantly not a red belly

its part of the serrasalmus species that for sure


----------



## painter (May 14, 2006)

alan said:


> definatly not a rhom


Are you sure........I paid $50 5 months ago thinking it was a rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sanchezi if you ask me, and a nice one

If it is not a sanchezi, so what, it is a great looking fish!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

sanchez


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rhom or sanchez


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would say sanch... and i would say hes a bit camera shy?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like one of my sanchezi's for sure


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID forum


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Shanchezy......man.......lol


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

kinda looks like rhom, i dont really see any prominent belly scutes. IMO


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks very much like a S. sanchezi. Can you get a better pic of the tail?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

looks like my Sanchezi as well...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

serrasalmus sanchezi...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would have to say S. sanchezi as well.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sanchezi not a Rhom..............


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

waaaaaaay too much get in the wrong places to be a rhom

its a s. sanchezi


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> I would have to say S. sanchezi as well.


me too


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Sanchezi, i had one just lke that last week


----------

